# I am a shepherd, not just a sheep.



## Ingen

I am a shepherd, not just a sheep.
pastor sum, ovis non sum.

This is the best that I can come up with. I am not sure as to how to translate "just" or "merely". A condensed phrase is preferable. Much thanks in advance.


----------



## Lamb67

tantummodo , is the search result of our forum for merely.


----------



## Joca

Pastor potius quam ovis sum.
???


----------



## Ingen

Lamb67 said:


> tantummodo , is the search result of our forum for merely.


pastor sum, ovis non tantummodo sum.
???
I am unsure of the word order. Is this correct?



Joca said:


> Pastor potius quam ovis sum.
> ???


Much thanks.


----------



## Imber Ranae

I'd say, _pastor sum, non tantummodo ovis_.


----------



## Anglo1

I'd say
_Pastor non ovis sum_


----------



## DieuEtMonDroit

There are many ways to express this. _tantummodo_ is a bit long-winded; you could use the shorter form _modo_, or _solum_...

_Pastor, non modo ovis, sum.
Non solum ovis, sed pastor sum._

Or (with a slightly different meaning): _Pastor neque ovis sum._

You could of course use _sum_ twice, but that seems a bit heavy...

You can rearrange the word order as you please, more or less, though some combinations are more frequent in classical latin.

The suggestion _Pastor potius quam ovis sum_ would imply some kind of choice, as to being a shepherd or a sheep...


----------



## chagra

I'd try
_Pastor sum, non solum ovis_.


----------



## djmc

I might say "I am not just a woman, I am queen of England". However it sounds rather odd to say one is a shepherd and a sheep which the original rather implies. Presumably the English means something like "I am a shepherd, not (just a  sheep)" implying that he is not a sheep. The Latin should be "Pastor potius quam ovis sum".


----------

